# Sharing Images



## markstothard (Nov 20, 2014)

I love the new features in Lightroom 5.7, sharing images with people etc.

I was wondering can this be done?

The client has approved/commented on the finial image and I want to deliver the image via Lightroom, right click save image?

I can't get this to work or perhaps its not offered and I still have to upload to a file sharing service or snail mail a DVD?

Any thoughts

Thanks

Mark


----------



## clee01l (Nov 20, 2014)

You can share any (static) collection that has been sync'd to Lightroom Mobile.  IIRC, LrM was introduced in the LR5.4 update.  This also syncs to your Lightroom Mobile library at lightroom.adobe.com.  Grid views of Collections sync'd with LrM have a {Share} button in the bar that appears just above the Filter bar in Grid View.  When shared, a shorten "bit.ly" type link is created and displayed for you to share.   However, this link only lets viewers VIEW the images on the web.  You can not download from this site. (At least, I can not figure out a means to do so)

Here is one from my catalog: http://adobe.ly/1ti4nl6


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 20, 2014)

The easiest way, I think, is to do it in LR5.7 Desktop. There's a new sorting option "Last Comment Time" which helps you identify the chosen images. Then export and send as normal.

I think you can email images from the iOS app, though I'd have to check.

John


----------



## markstothard (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks Cletus for the reply.

Reading the reply, I think you have the same experiences as I do, we can share the image from Lightoom view adobe share link or social media, however at the percent time, I don't think we can deliver, for example our clients can download the image / save image as. 

Unless I have missed something it’s still Dropbox, or another cloud file sharing service and or CD/DVD/Email.

Perhaps it’s something on our Adobe Photoshop Lightroom wish list LOL


----------



## markstothard (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks John for the reply.

My finial goal is to have Lightroom at the heart of my images, catalogue, import, meta data, basic post, off to other applications for example Photoshop and On1, export images, then delivering images to the client as well, so no more DVD’s, export into external cloud drives, etc

So on my wish list to Adobe is the facility to delivery images to the client, right click save as or login and download etc

Mark


----------

